# Which are the Saddest Movies you've seen?



## huxley (Mar 21, 2007)

what are the saddest movies you've seen. and what was sad about it.

please could you explain why you found the movies sad.  thanks


----------



## Dave (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't help myself during _It's a Wonderful Life_. When I was a child _Ring of Bright Water_ had the same effect.

Why are they sad? Why do they have more of an effect on me than other films? I have no idea, maybe they are just well produced.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 21, 2007)

First thing you have to know about me before I can answer this is that I'm a crier. I find this weirdest things sad, but I'll try and limit this to movies I *know* are sad.


_A.I._ - I know he was just a robot, but...but...sniff....

_Steel Magnolias - _obvious tear jerker, but Sally Field's outburst at the cemetary....makes me want to well up now.

_The Notebook - _complete girly thing, but I cannot watch it without a whole mess of tissues for eye dawbing and nose blowing.

As to why these movies are sad...anytime you feel a connection to a character and then they feel pain, it makes sense you'd share in the feeling.


----------



## SpaceShip (Mar 21, 2007)

Finding Neverland - just adore Johnny Depp anyway.  SPOILER ALERT Because 



Spoiler



she dies


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 21, 2007)

*Requiem for a Heavyweight* is high on that list, for me.

Why? Brilliant script by Rod Serling, and brilliant performances by everyone from Anthony Quinn to Jackie Gleason to Mickey Rooney to Julie Harris. And while, yes, "Mountain" is a pug fighter and a not particularly bright individual, he's right -- he's not a stumblebum. He's a man who's losing everything but his dignity -- and *spoiler alert* then he sacrifices even that to pay what he sees as an old debt to a friend... even when that friend has sold him out. He has pride, and he has dignity... and in the end, it destroys him and makes him a mockery, and that's what makes it hurt so: because he really does do the right thing, and it costs him even his own last shred of self-respect. That film will break your heart, and oh, what a beautiful work it is...

There are lots of others, but I'll have to get back with some of those.....


----------



## UltraCulture (Mar 21, 2007)

Shawshank.

se montegnegro


----------



## kythe (Mar 22, 2007)

The Color Purple.  I cried all the way through.


----------



## ravenus (Mar 22, 2007)

*Grave of the Fireflies* - Japanese animated film about 2 children, a brother  and sister, trying to survive in  post WW2 Japan. Makes you empathize completely with its innocent lead characters and you end up feeling gut-punched with every bad thing that happens to them. Saw it once, can't bear seeing it again simply because it's so powerful.


*Picnic at Hanging Rock* - Not perhaps a conventional choice, but I find myself very emotionally attached with this story of unspoken yearnings and Victorian-era repression of feelings in the name of propriety.


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 22, 2007)

Like BookStop I cry at a lot of movies. I cried my way through Lord of The Rings and still do. Same with Beauty & The Beast. And they all had happy endings. And I cried when Predator died in Alien vs. Predator. 

So for movies that are actually sad I'm going to agree with Ravenus on Picnic At Hanging Rock and for the same reasons Age Of Innonence. They are both powerful for the undercurrent of yearnings and all the imposed rules and restrictions of the era.

I've seen Grave of Fireflies and it's gut wrenching every single time. I feel the same about Raise The Red Lantern.

And I always cry through Edward Scissorhands and Bicentennial Man.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I don't know about the saddest movie, but when the Zefferelli version of _Romeo and Juliet_ came out (oh, about 1968 or so), the first time I saw it in the theater, I started crying at the first line and didn't stop until the thing was over.  So, I didn't actually see it very well...but I went back twice that week to see it again.  Fortunately, those times, the waterworks didn't start quite so soon.  As to why it is sad...if you don't know in regards to this one, I'm not telling. 

I am another one, like Book Stop and Nesacat, who cry during lots of movies, tv shows (I don't think there was ever an episode of _The West Wing_ that didn't get me going at some point or other), while reading books, listening to music, and so forth.  But it also depends on my mood.  Still, there are some movies that make me cry every single.

The example that comes to mind first is _A League of Their Own_.  Yeah, I know, not really the saddest film in the world.  But every time it gets to the part where the girl who was raised by her father leaves home, I just lose it.  See, I'm tearing up just writing about it here.  Then again, at the end of the film, when they have the reunion at the Baseball Hall of Fame, it starts all over again.


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh goodness yes. I've stopped reading at the restaurants near my office because the last time I did and cried the staff sent an SOS to my boss and I was suddenly surrounded by several worried colleagues. I think the culprit at the time was the chapter where Gandalf tells Aragorn and the rest about Ents.

And ummm yes I'm tearing up now too.  The most recent movie I cried through was The Sinking Of Japan. They were all so foolishly brave and heroic.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Everytime I watch any of the following, I cry like a (insert anti-feminist word here):

Jersey Girl
ET (every time ET 'dies', I cry. even tho I know he isnt dead)
Happy Feet (where the penguin gets lost. Shut up.)
Short Circuit

Hmm I can't think of any others.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 22, 2007)

*La Vita è Bella* (Life is Beautiful).  It's more of a comic-tragedy than a tragicomedy. I cried my eyes out at the last part because the humour made it so much sadder. And the music, ooooooh.... Oscars well deserved!


----------



## jackokent (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm a sucker for animal stories.  *Ring of Bright Water*, *Tarka the Otter*, even the bit in *Dumbo* when he was talking to him mum through the bars.

*Kes* is probably the saddest movie of all time.  Apparantly the main kid didn't even know it wasn't the actuall kestral that was killed.  His tears were real cause he throught they film makers had actually killed the bird!! I think that's taking things a bit far.

As for people stories they tend to leave me cold, I did think the Last Emporour was sad though.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 22, 2007)

jackokent said:


> I'm a sucker for animal stories. *Ring of Bright Water*, *Tarka the Otter*, even the bit in *Dumbo* when he was talking to him mum through the bars.
> 
> *Kes* is probably the saddest movie of all time. ..


 
Same here, Jacko. But I've never heard of those you mentioned. Will have to find them....and get a few boxes kleenex.


----------



## Dave (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, I want to add _Kes_ too. I had forgotten that one.  

There are some common themes appearing here to answer huxley's original question (which sounds like homework of some kind.)

- animals
- death
- hopelessness
- repression of feelings


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd put a vote in for _Finding Neverland_, too. _Million Dollar Baby_ is one of the most depressing films I've ever seen. The ending of _Stand By Me_ is quite poignant, and always makes me feel sad. And to keep up the animal theme, the parts in _Dances With Wolves_ when Cisco dies and when the soldiers shoot Two Socks...


----------



## BookStop (Mar 22, 2007)

The end of _Last of the Mohicans_ is another one I simply cannot watch without tissues nearby.


----------



## Nikitta (Mar 22, 2007)

Like some other in here, I cry a lot at the movie, even at scenes that are not sad, like the part of LoTR where the hobbits bow to Arragon and he says "My friends; you bow to no one" and bow to them, which all people follow by bowing to them too.

Sad movies? The first that comes to mind is Pan's Labyrinth or at least the end of it. That made me cry buckets.


----------



## ravenus (Mar 22, 2007)

How could I have forgotten this:

George Romero's *Martin*: A dysfunctional youth who can't even bring himself to have a normal conversation with another human being and who thinks he's an 84-year old vampire. Completly heart-breaking gothic horror meets kitchen sink reality movie with an amazing lead performance by John Amplas.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 22, 2007)

*Silent Running*. I don't believe anybody can watch those little robots with their toy watering cans at the end and not feel (at least) a lump in the throat.


----------



## huxley (Mar 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> Yes, I want to add _Kes_ too. I had forgotten that one.
> 
> There are some common themes appearing here to answer huxley's original question (which sounds like homework of some kind.)
> 
> ...


 

well, it's not homework, but i wanted to understand what makes the audience have a emotional connection with a story.

and i thank you all for your post. i wish i could watch all the movies that have been posted but i can't, and that's why asked to state why it was emotinal. 

thanks again


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm quite sentimental at heart, which I've discovered over many years of movie going. The first was probably "Pit Ponies" back in the late seventies. These days sadness will still get me, most of the last half hour of "LOTR:ROTK" for example, or the end of Silkwood. Bravura and overcoming adversity also do it, and death-or-glory last stands: e.g. Scarlet and the Black, Armageddon, Last Samurai, Dead Poets Society. Even the odd bit of outright romantic happy ending: e.g. Ghost.


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 22, 2007)

The Elephant Man. I saw it once when I was about 12 and can still remember the lump in my throat at the end.


----------



## ScottSF (Mar 22, 2007)

kythe said:


> The *Color Purple*. I cried all the way through.


 
I'm with you for Color Purple number one crying movie.  I just have to hear someone say "mama" with an african accent and it sets me off.  *Brassed Off* with Ewan MgGreggor is a close second. 

BUT sometime these movies make us cry because we are happy.  So the saddest movie; so sad I couldn't even cry; was just saying 'no no no'; was a movie called *Nobody Knows.* It's a Japanese movie about kids who are left to take care of themselves and most of it isn't that sad but by the end. . .
sometimes I wish I hadn't seen it. . . but it's a really really good movie.


----------



## Captain B (Mar 23, 2007)

Schindler's List, 
Watched it on the TV, 
Why was it upsetting- 
It was a real event
My daughter was 3 years old & at one point in the film a row of pre-school children where lead hand in hand into the gas chamber, That’s when I stopped watched it. Only years later did I watch the whole film


----------



## tangaloomababe (Mar 24, 2007)

Saddest movie for me is Life as a House, it has happy bits in it but the end result is sad.  Cried for ages when it finished,s till has that affect on me now. 
Why: its just very moving...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 24, 2007)

PTeppic said:


> ....Armageddon, Last Samurai, Dead Poets Society. Even the odd bit of outright romantic happy ending: e.g. Ghost.



Yeah those get me choked up. Its usually the family movies tho that make me really turn on the water works. 

300, I almost started crying when the son of the spartan dude got his head freed from his body. But then I didn't.

Then there are movies I absolutely will not watch. Schindler's List, for one. Pretty much any movie where a child is mutilated, murdered, raped, ect....I just can't handle anything to deal with a child that is more real that Poltergeist or Dark Water or The Ring, and even those have me kinda edgy.


PS: Nobody Knows is an awesomely sad movie. It is very long and kind of hard to watch because it is filmed more like a documentary, but it just makes you want to jump through the screen and bring those kids to your house.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 24, 2007)

Captain B said:


> Schindler's List,... Only years later did I watch the whole film


 
Believe or not, I haven't seen it for I know it's extremely sad and depressing.


----------



## jackokent (Mar 24, 2007)

How could I have forgotten *Bambi*? That bit when he's going "Mother, where are you mother?" and she's been shot. That is so sad.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 24, 2007)

Allegra said:


> Believe or not, I haven't seen it for I know it's extremely sad and depressing.


 
On that note I'd have to add _Downfall_, the German film about the last days of Hitler. There's a hopelessness to that film that is quite affecting. Certainly not one to enter into lightly. One scene in particular, with the Goebbels children... Almost too much.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 24, 2007)

Captain B said:


> Schindler's List



The first time I saw this was in a film class in community college.  Cried like a baby.  However, we saw it in two parts because of its length.  It was so compelling that I went out after seeing the first part and bought the video (was before DVDs; and bought because I found a used copy on sale for about $2) and watched the second half.  Then, when we saw the second half in class the next week, I cried again.

The thing that ticked me off was that there were some guys in the class...grown men, mind you...who were laughing at those of us who cried (I was far from the only one) and saying stuff like, "It's only a movie".  Idiots needed to take a history class instead of a film class, I think.


----------



## kythe (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh yes, I've always cried during Bambi.  I watched it with my kids recently and started crying before we even got to the part about his mother's death.  I think I get more out of it than they do.    Charlotte's Web always did me in too.  The original animated film, that is.  I haven't seen the new version.


----------



## Delvo (Mar 25, 2007)

littlemissattitude said:


> ...there were some guys in the class... saying stuff like, "It's only a movie".


Odd comment to make about that particular one, since it was NOT just a movie, but a reminder of REAL events.

"Schindler's List" also makes an interesting example in another way. It's one of the few that I was thinking about when I realized that sadness alone doesn't affect me nearly as much as sadness and some counterpoint to it combined, whether that's outright happiness or something more subtle. In this particular movie, plenty of sad stuff happens that's just thoroughly sad and nothing else to go with it in those scenes, but the most intense scene for me is when the Jews Schindler saved are trying to thank him and all he can think of is to blame himself for not doing more. Other examples are Dances With Wolves's (John Dunbar's) departure from the Sioux near the end of the movie, the termination of the solid Terminator in "Terminator 2", Chris Gardner's end to his struggles in "The Pursuit of Happyness", and Boromir's redemption and last stand to help Frodo and the other Hobbits in "The Lord of the Rings".

So I don't even know what the saddest scenes I've seen are. The most purely, thoroughly sad ones aren't very memorable to me. The best ones, the ones that stick with me the most, mitigate the sadness with something else.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 25, 2007)

Delvo: I think that's an important point. It's the contrasting emotions that make the most impact. That, I think, is why *Requiem for a Heavyweight* hits so strongly -- because he both triumphs and fails at the same time, it makes it so painful, because by all rights this should be a victory for him. It is the tragedy of the situation: these high aspirations always just beyond our ability to grasp entirely, but the heroism (or nobility) inherent in pursuing them nonetheless. A simple, single emotion, doesn't have near the impact, or last as long....


----------



## Triceratops (Mar 25, 2007)

A.I. just ripped my guts out.  Everybody hated it, it seems.  It was dark, disturbing and totally explored the quest of a boy/bot who needed to find his mom.  I wish I had written this one.  It's original form came from the short short Super Toys Last all Summer Long.

The Elephant Man.  About a mishappen figure of tragedy, who managed to retain his dignity through the worst possible circumstances.  Had my true doubts about a God, who would allow someone to endure such a horrid existence. 

The Green Mile

Ghost--Lost love.

Blade Runner--the search for humanity 

The Omega Man--the last selfless act.

King Kong.  We exploited him to his own end.  Fosse would have been outraged. 

Titanic--lost love

Brave Heart--self sacrafice.

Sparticus (the original)

Tri--red-shifting outta here before I start misting up.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 25, 2007)

Triceratops said:


> The Elephant Man. About a mishappen figure of tragedy, who managed to retain his dignity through the worst possible circumstances. Had my true doubts about a God, who would allow someone to endure such a horrid existence.


 
Tri -- interesting note, that. It may sound an odd one coming from me, with my views on religion, but I've always liked the way Joseph Merrick ended his brief autobiography (if I can get this correctly):

"It's true my form is rather odd,
But blaming me is blaming God.
If I could make myself anew,
I would not fail in pleasing you.

If I could walk from pole to pole,
Or cross the ocean with a span,
I would be measured by the whole:
The _mind's_ the measure of the _man_."


----------



## Triceratops (Mar 25, 2007)

Very touching, J.D.  I had no idea that he wrote poetry.  I always wanted to read the book of  Dr. Fredrich Trieves (sp?), and I forget the title of it.  

Tri


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 25, 2007)

Delvo said:


> Boromir's redemption and last stand to help Frodo and the other Hobbits in "The Lord of the Rings".



Ah yes, apart from the last half hour, I forgot the bit at the wedding. Where Aragorn and the whole multitude kneel before the hobbits...

I don't even watch some films, like Schindlers List because I'll not enjoy them as being too upsetting. Even something like "Four Weddings" I'll fast forward through the funeral.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 25, 2007)

Triceratops said:


> Very touching, J.D. I had no idea that he wrote poetry. I always wanted to read the book of Dr. Fredrich Trieves (sp?), and I forget the title of it.
> 
> Tri


 
Dr. Frederick Treves: *The Elephant Man and Other Reminiscences* (1923: Henry Holt & Co.). It was from Treves' memoir, written many years after the fact, that Merrick has been misnamed "John", when his actual name was Joseph Carey Merrick... he was not quite 28 when he died (27 yrs., 8 mos., 6 days).


----------



## christyrocks99 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah *Finding Neverland* was a tearjearker for me because it was just they had both just fallen in love and then she died, after all that she went and died of a friggin' "chest cold", yeah, chest cold my ass...


----------



## HardScienceFan (Mar 25, 2007)

I STRONGLY recommend the following if you want to have an emotive cinematic experience:
(I suddenly get the urge to look up some reviews!):
_Los Amantes del Circulo Polar_:this one is one long reflection on the nature of love and coincidence,both important in human lives
(haven't read the other posts on this one yet):
_Schindlers' List_(this one will have you gasping for breath):Spielberg goes for the throat in this one:a violent indictment of racial hatred,war,genocide and and any thoughts about "superior races",and very,very,relevant today 
_La Meglio Ioventuta_(I'll Google this one later,for the correct title):
chronicles(sorry**) the fate of one Italian family over 40 years;and no,it's not  a soap opera.
_*WARNING*_:all of these movies feature some bad things happening to good people,bit like life innit? 

Now when will people make an SF or fantasy movie that has the impact of ANY of the above????!!!! I THINK IT CAN BE DONE!
sorry for possible soapboxing on my part.
( a story like FLOWERS FOR ALGERNON for me is proof that fantastic literature can be moving and/or profound ,and even thoroughly so).


----------



## YoYo (Mar 25, 2007)

E.T. and I usually cry at happyends like LOTR 3 or Sister Act 2 for instance (they somehow don't fit, but shut up  )


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 25, 2007)

For some reason "Amazing Grace" the song gets me (partially through the religious emotion with which it was first written), so the success/redemption at the end of the movie "Amazing Grace" got me today... with its crescendoing military band's rendition of the hymn...

I must stop sitting at the back of auditoria - give myself more time to regain composure before having to face the foyer!


----------



## huxley (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for the posts. is there scene that gave you an emotion impact. 

i'm just trying to understand / observe what makes people have an emotion reaction while watch. be it sad or happy. 

i should have wrote movies that gave you a emotional reaction rather than sad movies. but i did observe that the strongest emotional reaction was dead of a character. 

i would like to learn more. please feel free to post scene that gave you an emotion or entire movies.    but please could you tell me what was it that gave you an emotional reaction.     thanks. i wish everyone a good day.


----------



## Nikitta (Mar 26, 2007)

Yesterday we watched Dances With Wolves as we both like the movie and we had found it cheap.

The first time I watched the movie, I cried when they shot two-socs, but this time I just got angry at them.

However, I did cry at the end when the couple rides away from the village and Wind Gets In His Hair keeps yelling "Can't you see that I'm your friend? Can't you see that you'll always be my friend?" in the same way that he had shouted "Can't you see that I'm not afraid of you?" the first time they met, only he shouts it over and over again with pain in his voice (or maybe I'm just imagining that?).

It makes me cry because now he has found acceptence and friendship with the Siux people and he has finally found a place where he feels that he belongs, but then he is forced to leave them because staying would endanger them too much, so he must return to a world where he will be shown no understanding nor compassion for being -well- who he is now.

Isi t something like that you're looking for?


----------



## UltraCulture (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd just like to add *Watership Down* to the list.


----------



## jackokent (Mar 27, 2007)

How could we forget Watership Down !!! Just the music is devastating... "bright eyes, how could you close and fail?"   That's even sadder than Bambi.  What is it about cartoon creature?


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackokent.
I remember taking my son to see Bambi when he was about 5.  I had forgotten Bambi's mother got shot (silly me)  A hushed silence came over the whole cinema when she was shot, tears flowed from all directions and you could hear children asking their parents IS Bambi's mother dead?  My son however was more concerned as to why the cinema lights were out and he didn't like the dark!


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't seen any of these movies in awhile, but...

Philadelphia:  Especially the shot of Tom Hank's character's empty chair in the courtroom after he has died, but his case is still going on.

Dead Man Walking:  The juxtaposition of Sean Penn's character's execution with scenes from the murder he committed.  

In the Bedroom:  To explain would spoil it the shock.  

Movies that are happy where I cry at the end:  Apollo 13 and Babe.


----------



## jenna (Apr 22, 2007)

I tend to cry in a lot of movies, because I have a habit of getting really lost in story lines (ditto with books). But the movie that made me fall apart most was definitely *Waterloo Bridge*. I mean I seriously fell apart! I cried for like 2 hours after the movie ended, and I was depressed for a week. It was just heartbreaking, the whole thing, and it was so perfectly acted by the wonderful Vivien Leigh. I've only ever seen it once, and it catapulted into my top 5 movies of all time. I've tried to watch it again, but I only got about 20 mins in before I started panicking and turned it off. I just wasn't sure I could go through that again!


----------



## daisybee (Apr 23, 2007)

I cry at everything from adverts for cancer research to reality makeover shows, even when I just catch the ending..yeah I know. However, there are a few films which are banned in my home for the simple reason that I cannot bear to have them on, I cry during the trailers for petes sake. 

Who Will Love my children- Heartbreaking story, especiually when the little boy with epilepsy sits on a swing with his mum and asks why nobody wants him..

After the Promise- I can't even begin to explain the things that kill me about this film. It is seriously messed up.

Murder In the First - The fact that they win and still lose is so sad.

The Champ- How anyone could not cry when the kid is screaming wake up Champ! is beyond me. The scene where his dad tells him to go away is also really sad.

Breakfast at Tiffanys- I sob my heart out everytime she's in the rain looking for the cat..but in a happy way. 

The Notebook- because we all want a love that would endure that way.


----------



## stellspalfie (Apr 23, 2007)

the bit in Crash when the little girl tries to save her dad from being shot, may have caused me to feel some emotion, i didnt cry honest (blubbing as i type)


----------



## that old guy (Apr 23, 2007)

_The Plague Dogs_ - Never thought I'd cry at a cartoon

_The Whales of August_ - Just very sad the whole way through


----------



## Stone (Apr 25, 2007)

I would never say i cry at movies but i can get very emotional and get the lump in the throat feeling.  Life is Beautiful and Shawsank Redemption have already been mentioned, but fantastically emotional films in every sense so i think they deserve to mentioned again.

Not everyones favourite movie but certainly one of mine so would have to add in Field of Dreams, Burt Lancaster as he steps of the field knowing he can never return and Costners interraction with his father at the end are just pure genius.  Also going to stick in the end of Rocky, and his shouting for "Adrian" while the result is announced in the background and he doesn't give a damn, brilliant!


----------



## Quokka (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll add another vote for G_rave of the Fireflys_ and throw in_ The Magdalene Sisters_, I thought this was a really moving film the first time I saw it. A little while ago it was on again but the start made me so angry I decided I didn't want to sit through it again.


----------



## gully_foyle (Apr 27, 2007)

I remember turning on the waterworks when I saw "Snoopy Come Home". I was only a wee lad and when Snoopy left Charlie Brown it was my first encounter with someones loss and it overwhelmed me a bit.

Otherwise, the last 30 seconds of Brazil hit me pretty hard and I took weeks to get over that one.


----------



## Kostmayer (Apr 28, 2007)

I tend not to cry at movies. But one film that somehow always manages to bring a tear to my eye is Midnight Run. I know its a comedy, but the scene where Jack meets his daughter after 9 years is so poignant.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 28, 2007)

huxley said:


> what are the saddest movies you've seen. and what was sad about it.
> 
> please could you explain why you found the movies sad.  thanks



I'll assume you mean moving

Here goes

The Searchers - John Ford - 1956
Once Upon a Time in America - Sergio Leone - 1984
Pat Garret & Billy the Kid - Sam Peckinpah - 1973
Au Hazard Balthazar - Robert Bresson - 1966
Casualties of War - Brian De Palma - 1989
It's My Life to Live - Jean Luc Godard - 1962
La Starda - Frederico Fellini - 1954
The Seven Samurai - Akira Kurosawa - 1954
Barry Lyndon - Stanley Kubrick - 1975
The Leopard - Luchino Visconti - 1963


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 28, 2007)

Kostmayer said:


> I tend not to cry at movies. But one film that somehow always manages to bring a tear to my eye is Midnight Run. I know its a comedy, but the scene where Jack meets his daughter after 9 years is so poignant.



I found that scene a bit Cloyingly sentimental for my taste, though the film is actually one of the best Mainstream American Comedy Thrillers ever devised


----------



## Pyan (Apr 28, 2007)

Just one moment, really, affects me - and that's the bit at the end of the The Railway Children (1970) when the smoke clears from the platform, and Jenny Agutter sees her father has got off the train.
Choking up a bit now, in fact, just posting this!


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 28, 2007)

> So I don't even know what the saddest scenes I've seen are. The most purely, thoroughly sad ones aren't very memorable to me. The best ones, the ones that stick with me the most, mitigate the sadness with something else.



I can think of many scenes

The endo f 'Once Upon a Time in the West' Sergio Leone - 1968

Charles Bronson Looks round for the last time, the train Hoots and Claudia Cardinale hands out refeshments to the workers building the track


The end of 'The Searchers' where 'Lucy'/Natalie Wood Returns home and 'Ethan Edwards' John Wayne turns from the Camera shot through the door frame and walks away, forever the outsider


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 29, 2007)

Jenna
I have never seen Waterloo Bridge, have heard about it,have read your post though, I am not sure I could go though it.  Vivien Leigh is truly a beautiful actresss, I mean that in both her acting ability and her looks. manybe I shall see if its possible to get a copy.


----------



## Niolani (May 5, 2007)

*Braveheart*- because of the courage the Scots showed, the love Wallace had for Murron and the princess, the betrayal he suffered and his absolute conviction that his country should be free that led to his death.
*Last of the Mohicans*- because Uncus tried to save Alice and when he was killed, she jumped to her death from desperation. That the father faced the fact that their tribe would die with him.
*Francis Ford Cuppola's Dracula*- the enduring love that Vlad had for Elisabeta that spanned centuries.
*Philidelphia*- the useless death, the injustice and the love Miguel and Andy shared. The impotence Miguel feels as he watches Andy slowly die.
*American History X*- because the evil the older brother did and tried to atone for was paid back onto his brother and the cycle went on.
*The Green Mile*- John was possibly an angel but he died anyway and that the horrors the human race inficted on each other hurt him so much that he wanted to. The themes of racism and the abuse of power from Percy.
*The Passion of the Christ*- because I am religious and I found it to be a more tangible experience than listening to scriptures. For me it was like seeing it really happen, you know it's only a movie but it showed you what it could have been like.
*United 93*- seeing the story of those people who tried to save themselves, having the courage to stand and fight.
*Dead Poets Society*- that the boy felt so hopeless that he killed himself, the desparation that drives anyone to suicide. The expulsion of the teacher who had done so much and the boys way of honoring him.
That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Triceratops (May 5, 2007)

I dunno, I've got to put in my vote for The Elephant Man, only because I cannot conceive of any person so deformed, retaining his own dignity, and yet showing such compassion and patience for others.  No one really wanted him, except for the purpose of study and curiosity.

Tri


----------



## HBP (May 9, 2007)

Well i am sort of an emotional person.............though i have a great sense of judgement.

* 1. Titanic.......... *_You all know how this one goes....too much to explain_*
2. Armagedon........... *_A Man sacrificing himself to save six billion others- he does this on a nuclear equipt asteroiod._*
3. King Kong........... *_Seeing how it was beauty that killed the beast when nothing else could. _*
4. Lord of the Rings (Fellowship of the rings)* When Gandalf fell into shadows............*_Seeing the leader and the glue of the fellowship die._


----------



## Sathai (May 10, 2007)

The Joy Luck Club, Beaches, and What Dreams May Come.


----------

